

Indico: Machine Learning without the PhD - badboyboyce
https://medium.com/rough-draft-ventures/4886925d94db

======
wcdolphin
How does a product like this look in with regards to the trend of very
reliable, well packaged open source projects, eg scikit learn?

In my experience, the challenge with many ML problems is not taking an
algorithm off the shelf, but rather encoding features and making raw data sets
useful.

~~~
svictoroff
This product is meant for a very different user base than a library like
sklearn. In fact, much of our functionality leverages projects like sklearn,
skimage, etc...

Basically what we're trying to do is extend a series of pre-trained models on
common problems that don't require any training data from the user.

The drawback of this is that these api endpoints are less flexible than a true
library, but the plus is that the user never has to deal with encoding
features, or even finding, let alone cleaning raw data sets.

